# Timber framing project



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 25, 2012)

The most recent timber framing project I worked on was to supervise the assembling of a 12'x16' garden shed for a client.

She and her helpers cut most of the joints of this frame, and we put it together this past January.

I designed the shed and drew up the plans in my timber framing cad program.

Here is the drawing of the shed:

[attachment=3383]

And here is a picture of the completed shed right after we finished assembling it:

[attachment=3380]

I think they did a pretty good job of cutting the joints.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> The most recent timber framing project I worked on was to supervise the assembling of a 12'x16' garden shed for a client.
> 
> She and her helpers cut most of the joints of this frame, and we put it together this past January.
> 
> ...




Jim this is great thanks for sharing it. Feel free to post larger images. We like them between 800 - 1000 pixels on the largest side (must be kept 1000 or less) and a .jpg as you post can be all the way up to 700KB. 



:yes:


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 25, 2012)

ok, well I read the rules for posting pictures and it said 100kb and I thought that was the rule. I did spend some time down sizing these so that's good to know.

I do have larger pictures.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2012)

Jim_Rogers said:


> ok, well I read the rules for posting pictures and it said 100kb . . .



Sorry about that Jim, I forgot about that thanks for pointing it out. I started out with 100kb and soon realized it was not easy enough to see and so I upped that in the software just not in the rules. Thanks for reading them!


----------



## Jim_Rogers (Mar 25, 2012)

Being that I'm a moderator on another forum I feel it is important to understand the rules so I don't upset others when they come on board.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 25, 2012)

Good stuff, Jim. Really like seeing this type of work.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that! Very nice!


----------

